# Sony decides not to appeal £250,000 fine handed out over PS hacks



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony decides not to appeal £250,000 fine handed out over PlayStation hacks*

Sony has decided not to appeal the £250,000 ($394,500) fine it was handed by the Information Commissioner’s Office after the April 2011 PlayStation Network hack which caused 77 million accounts to be compromised. 










ICO fined the firm back in January, after finding that the breach was “preventable” and that Sony, as a business, “should have known better” as the occurrence fell under the Data Protection Act. 

Sony said it dropped the appeal “after careful consideration,” as part of its “commitment to protect the confidentiality of our network security from disclosures in the course of the proceeding.” 

Despite it’s decision not to appeal the fine, Sony said it continues to “disagree with the decision on the merits.”

Source: VG24/7


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

That's a very smart move on Sony's behalf. They got off easy. An appeal would have cost them much much more in attorney fees and court costs.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to agree an add, it would have cost them in public opinion as well.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with you guys. This is a win win for Sony. A long drawn out court case would only have negative impact on them. Better to pay the fine and move on and push forward with the ps4.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

another agreement. just bit the bullet and move on. not worth the bad publicity and court costs


----------

